# Dodgy Estate Agent - What can I do?



## Jamie76 (4 Jul 2007)

Hi all, I have been at the sharp end of estate agent malpractice. Had my father not personally known the owner of a property (our first home) we were bidding on, we would never have known the estate agent was withholding our offer. 

We withdrew our bid immediately! The agent didn't really care and made no effort to hide the fact, I thought with the market slowing we could have expected a better and more professional service.  

What can I do about this "dodgy" estate agent?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2007)

Was the seller interested in the offer when they heard about it? If not then perhaps they had instructed the agent not to bother them with offers that they considered too low and there is nothing dodgy going on? Have you complained to the agent in the first instance and, if applicable, the IAVI or IPAV if they are members of either since they both have codes of conduct?


----------



## Jamie76 (4 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Was the seller interested in the offer when they heard about it? If not then perhaps they had instructed the agent not to bother them with offers that they considered too low and there is nothing dodgy going on? Have you complained to the agent in the first instance and, if applicable, the IAVI or IPAV if they are members of either since they both have codes of conduct?


 
Hi Clubman, It was certainly "Dodgy"! The seller had been informed that the highest bid on his property was some €22K lower than what we were offering, it was as if the Agent didnt care about our bid and thinking out loud here, I believe he may have had someone "lined up" to buy the property at a low price! We had the financial resources to go a little higher than the bid we placed but we never got to that point in the transaction. The seller has terminated the agent contract. I cannot go to the IAVA or IPAV because it was not me that had the contract with the agent, I dont think the seller will either cause he said "they are self regulating bodies". While I was initially upset by the action of the agent, I realise he is the minority in that profession. But what about other people who engage the services of this "Dodgy" Agent?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2007)

Jamie76 said:


> The seller has terminated the agent contract. I cannot go to the IAVA or IPAV because it was not me that had the contract with the agent


But you said "our bid" above so surely you did have *contact *with the agent? 


> I dont think the seller will either cause he said "they are self regulating bodies".


 No harm in trying though?


----------



## Jamie76 (4 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> But you said "our bid" above so surely you did have *contact *with the agent?
> No harm in trying though?


 
Thanks Clubman, Yes I will certainly try! But it is one of those grey areas! The contract is between an Estate Agent and the Seller. Estate Agents work for the Seller and not the Buyer! If a Seller is not happy with the service they receive then it is the Seller that must bring the matter up with whatever proffesional body a particular agent is affiliated too or not! 

Since I cant rely on family traditions and past dealings with an "honest and proffesional" agent how can I select an agent I can put my trust in? 

Please dont say, use either an IPAV or IAVA agent, because the "Dodgy Agent" is a memer of one of these bodies.

???


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2007)

Did anything ever come of this?

You say that the agent is a member of one of the bodies mentioned above - which one?


----------



## Jamie76 (4 Jul 2007)

That was an interesting article  I found this: 

[broken link removed]

But are they functioning yet?


----------



## Jamie76 (4 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Did anything ever come of this?
> 
> You say that the agent is a member of one of the bodies mentioned above - which one?


 
Clubman, I wont mention the body for obvious reasons! But can anyone have trust in any body when they are regulated by their own members?


----------



## Towger (4 Jul 2007)

Jamie76 said:


> how can I select an agent I can put my trust in?



Welcome to the world of estate agents, in my opinion you can't trust any of them. I am sure there honest ones, but how do you tell them apart, I dont know. I have heard storied about some of the biggest names in the business. If you work on the principle that you cannot trust them, you can't go far wrong. Next time you bid on a property, don’t be afraid to back up you offers with letters in the door to the owners. Also double check everything they tell you.


----------



## MrMan (4 Jul 2007)

Hi,

The regulatory body is supposed to be finalised by end of this year once all of the wrangling is sorted out. Opinion polls within the IAVI seem heavily in favour of a regulatory body. 

In this case of course you should make a complaint, whether they are IAVI or IPAV they would have paid a bond to cover instances of compensation, which you may not be entitled to, but both sets of code of conduct would prohibit such conduct as experienced by yourself.
Rather than giving out and not taking action, you are adding to the negative perceptions of auctioneers instead of making a point and weeding out the cowboys. You were affected by a 'dodgy' estate agent and once you make the complaint the respective body will/should follow it up and at least you will have done your bit.
To find a decent one in future, I guess word of mouth is your best bet, but like you stated yourself with the slow down at present I would expect that you are treated better in most cases.


----------



## Jamie76 (4 Jul 2007)

MrMan said:


> Hi,
> 
> The regulatory body is supposed to be finalised by end of this year once all of the wrangling is sorted out. Opinion polls within the IAVI seem heavily in favour of a regulatory body.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks MrMan, you sound like a decent estate agent  I know there are plenty of honest estate agents out there and you cant judge a profession on a small minority but believe me when you experience what I have first hand it makes you physically sick. I dont know anything about the IAVI of IPAV so cant make a comment but I find it difficult to get my head around members regulating other members! It is like an over weight person tellling another over weight person to go to the gym . If that sytem worked for the public the Government would never have set up this new regulatory authority.


----------



## MrMan (4 Jul 2007)

Nice observation!, but we prefer surveyor or at the very least auctioneer as to distinguish from our stetson wearing comrades


----------



## Murt10 (4 Jul 2007)

The person that bid the lower amount may have had a propert to sell and have agreed with the EA to use him. 

The EA is more than happy, he's received a commission from your friend and also from the new purchaser. Nice one (for him)


Murt


----------



## Jamie76 (5 Jul 2007)

*Re: Rogue Agent on the TV*

Re: Rogue Agent on the TV

I didn't see the Prime Time show but found it here: 

[broken link removed] 

It is shocking and disgusting and when they do the next show on this area I will certainly go on it to expose the "Rogue Agent" that tried to "do" us. 

I also found on google a TV show that was similar in the UK: 

[broken link removed] 

It is time to tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth....


----------



## GerL (7 Jul 2007)

Hi, I had a bad experience recently with an Auctioneer, I was bidding on a property and suspected fairly soon that I was bidding against a fake bidder! so decided to stop bidding and surprise surprise I got a phone call today saying the property was on the market at my last bid because the other bidder pulled out of the sale! I had a bad feeling from the start with this Agent and will tell everyone I know in the area not to use this cheat! I wish there was more I could do to stop this agent doing the same to others.


----------



## Jamie76 (12 Jul 2007)

GerL said:


> Hi, I had a bad experience recently with an Auctioneer, I was bidding on a property and suspected fairly soon that I was bidding against a fake bidder! so decided to stop bidding and surprise surprise I got a phone call today saying the property was on the market at my last bid because the other bidder pulled out of the sale! I had a bad feeling from the start with this Agent and will tell everyone I know in the area not to use this cheat! I wish there was more I could do to stop this agent doing the same to others.


 
GerL, Sorry to hear that you too have fallen victim to the shady underworld of the "rogue estate agent". I am still mad, I have waited a few weeks, counted to ten, taken deep breathes and all that but still I cant forgive and forget. But do not give up! I am a great believer in what goes around comes around, lets hope these people get what they deserve. 

"United we stand, divided we fall"


----------



## MrMan (12 Jul 2007)

In fairness Jaime76 had a genuine case with a 'dodgy agent', but yours is based upon your gut feeling. How do you know that there wasn't a second bidder that did actually pull out. You may be right in this case, but I would be very wary of labelling anyone a cheat. 

I heard on Ray D'Arcy show few months back whereby people were texting in to say that on regular ocassions they make bids on properties with no intention of buying, they just wanted the agent to feel like he was making a major sale and then pull out once it was to go sale agreed to leave him in the lurch, but as some pointed out it was also effecting the vendor and the other bidders. My point is things are not always cut and dried and it is very easy to run with the crowd and make lazy judgements, and wrong or at least unproven accuasations may lead to trouble


----------

